# Excuse the quality



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

This is from my iphone. I will add some better ones later.

This is Bella and she is 13 months old.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

quality looks alright, and nice home, ur vizsla looks relaxed on the couch


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks, tonight i will add some from the doggy park


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow Tizane looks a lot like your Bella now. She just turned eleven months. Guess I'll have to add some updated pics of her. I recognized those looks Bella was giving you while you shot those photos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! you must be very proud parents


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

Classic V poses!


----------

